# Upgrading a minimal install



## erikf154 (Apr 6, 2009)

I want to upgrade a minimal install. Previously I've just run:
csup
make buildworld
make buildkernel
make installkernel
etc.

However, that kinda does a full install on top of the minimal install. How do I keep it a minimal install while still upgrading it?

Do I restrict it with src.conf, or do I restrict it in the supfile (not too confident with these files though...)? Any thoughts or experiences?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

You need to restrict it in the src.conf file. Don't restrict anything in the supfile as you still need a complete source tree.


----------



## erikf154 (Apr 6, 2009)

What would a src.conf look like for a minimal install?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2009)

Man src.conf


----------



## erikf154 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yup, been there, and sort of done that. However, I'm not sure what to safely leave out. What configuration would be equivalent to a minimal install?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 6, 2009)

A *minimal install* as listed on the install CD, is a normal install but without /usr/src, /usr/obj, /usr/ports (unless you also selected to install the ports tree), /usr/share/doc, /usr/share/man ... basically, it's just the binaries.

The only difference between a "minimal" install and a "normal" install is that "normal" includes all the documentation, man pages, sources, and such.  The binaries that get installed are identical.

Now, if you want to make a smaller install, you can edit /etc/src.conf and configure it to not install things you won't ever use.  For example, you can remove the NetWare/IPX stuff if you don't connect to NetWare server.  You can remove the IPFilter stuff if you're never going to use (PF is better, after all).  You can remove one of PF or IPFW if you will only ever use one of them.  And so on.

But if you are just looking for a "minimal" install, like off the install CD, leave src.conf blank, and go through the buildworld cycle as per normal.


----------



## erikf154 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, I see. I actually wasn't aware of that. Got it slimmed down pretty good now 

Thanks!


----------



## pablo (Apr 11, 2009)

*Working sample src.conf*

My src.conf 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_ATM=YES
WITHOUT_AUTHPF=YES
WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=YES
WITHOUT_DYNAMICROOT=YES
WITHOUT_GCOV=YES
WITHOUT_GDB=YES
WITHOUT_I4B=YES
WITHOUT_INET6=YES
WITHOUT_INET6_SUPPORT=YES
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=YES
WITHOUT_IPX=YES
WITHOUT_IPX_SUPPORT=YES
WITHOUT_NCP=YES
WITHOUT_PROFILE=YES
WITHOUT_RCMDS=YES
WITHOUT_TCSH=YES
WITHOUT_ZFS=YES
```


----------



## erikf154 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, I got it slimmed down to this:


```
WITHOUT_ACPI=YES
WITHOUT_ASSERT_DEBUG=YES
WITHOUT_ATM=YES

WITHOUT_BIND_DNSSEC=YES
WITHOUT_BIND_ETC=YES
WITH_BIND_LIBS=YES
WITHOUT_BIND_MTREE=YES
WITHOUT_BIND_NAMED=YES

WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=YES
WITHOUT_DICT=YES

WITH_EXAMPLES=YES

WITHOUT_GCOV=YES
WITHOUT_GDB=YES
WITHOUT_HTML=YES
WITHOUT_I4B=YES
WITHOUT_INFO=YES
WITHOUT_IPFILTER=YES
WITHOUT_IPX=YES
WITHOUT_LPR=YES
WITHOUT_PROFILE=YES
WITHOUT_RCMDS=YES
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=YES
WITHOUT_SHAREDOCS=YES
WITHOUT_USB=YES
WITHOUT_WPA_SUPPLICANT_EAPOL=YES
```


----------

